# Price of the road



## Deleted member 21003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm finding more and more stuff from the past floats back up when you stay in one spot for awhile.

I've been figuring out what to do next in this trashy travel trailer for like a year and now I'm starting to get maybe why people don't travel forever. The last two years on the road are starting to find their way back into my life every year around this time. I dunno what it is for you, maybe collections, warrants, old road dogs, dreams of an overdose, dealing with a fucked up back, getting a knife pulled on you, waking up not knowing where you are, but I'd be curious to know how your time off the road has been impacted?

I know there are definitely a lot of positives in my life from seeing as much of America and the world as I did, I've grown a lot as a person and learned I'm really way more capable than I thought, but no joke. Cleaning up after my younger self is definitely making me not want to go build more problems to solve later ::facepalm::


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 19, 2019)

I dont know if I can live another way without stagnating right now, I'd rather impove my methods and just get better at traveling

Reliable setup and reliable income without having to stop and work day jobs every few months.

Actually feel less inclined to stop as the years go by, only slowed down by numerous injuries


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 19, 2019)

no offense, but maybe you just need to upgrade the way you travel? no offense to my bridge dwelling breatheren, but maybe doing something like having a van or a bus to live in and travel with will scratch that travel itch while still having a few nice things and just an eensy bit of responsibility. it can be done without being hassled by the man all the time and without stacking warrants if you're willing to put a little work into it.

personally, i couldn't live in once place, probably ever. it rots away at my soul. but, getting older now, i like to have a few nice things or comforts, nothing crazy, but enough to get by comfortably and still do what i want to do.


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 19, 2019)

@Matt Derrick - I find that I have more of a varied 'full' life living out of my vehicle compared to a back pack... I've got all my tools, music / instruments, books, a full kitchen, heat from a wood burner, space to do projects etc - plus somewhere I can get a good night's sleep... when I'm living out of a back pack often I feel kinda limited in what I can do and probably end up bored and getting wasted more than I should... I know that's showing a lack of imagination on my part but that's how it is !


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> no offense, but maybe you just need to upgrade the way you travel? no offense to my bridge dwelling breatheren, but maybe doing something like having a van or a bus to live in and travel with will scratch that travel itch while still having a few nice things and just an eensy bit of responsibility. it can be done without being hassled by the man all the time and without stacking warrants if you're willing to put a little work into it.
> 
> personally, i couldn't live in once place, probably ever. it rots away at my soul. but, getting older now, i like to have a few nice things or comforts, nothing crazy, but enough to get by comfortably and still do what i want to do.



No offense taken Matt. I guess it's all a learning curve. The price of that way of traveling is just too high for me now... ::hungover::



Juan Derlust said:


> sorta like that old saw No matter where you go, there you are...



I like that saying


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 19, 2019)

My knees and back are shot from sleeping on the ground and in tight spaces. I'm only 30. I don't regret the life I chose but I can see why our ancestors died at a young age.

Been on the road since I was 18 with a 4 year break when I thought I was going to go straight (I was miserable and feel terrible for the girl I was dating). I had nightmares about being homeless again but I did it anyways. Upon reflection I'm a lot happier now even though I'm cold and hungry sometimes.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 19, 2019)

Ya, I'm mainly feeling the effects of getting old. Carrying a gigantic pack around over 10,000 miles or more.

Yall at the Jambo saw my pack. I'm obviously trying to kill myself =P

Also, I keep having train dreams in my off season of traveling. Like I'll dream I'm on a train, and wake up with the swaying feeling in my bed. Its weird man.

Mainly I'm just freakin' broke all the time. I hate it. I've managed to keep my career tho, which is a plus.


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 19, 2019)

I cant even carry more than maybe 30lbs on my back at this point for very long, legs are beyond fucked

Just that weight wears me down pretty quick


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 20, 2019)

@mattderrick you totally need to check out and spend time in Stehekin, Wa! Heaven on Earth. You could totally get by just by stealth camping and eating out of the hiker box. 
One day I'll be back there! I've never felt so much peace as when I was there in that "village".


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 20, 2019)

I must say- I'm not sure of the age demographic on stp but, I think I'm considered middled age, yet, I'm probably in better shape than most 20 year olds.
I can only speak for myself. Everyone is different. Genetics, diet, lifestyle, etc. All play a role.
I so know that I cannot stay in one place for too long or my soul starts to die.
It's the same as if I acquire too many possessions or too much responsibility.
I end up feeling trapped.
I chose the vegabond lifestyle for the freedom it allowed me. I could've easily choose a comfortable route making millions of dollars(in all seriousness, my Ex's father owned an oil company. He offered me a top job), but it wasn't me.
You can only do what's right for you. Everyone is different. I guess I'm fairly lucky that my body has held up and I haven't had any run ins with the law.
I just do what I do and keep on going, until the day I don't, at which point I won't know it because I'll be worm food.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 23, 2019)

I would never go back. Most squares live in unmovable boxes of non-ownership, trapped in jobs, careers, bills, debt, mortgages, child support, taxes.
I love my freedom too much. Sure it certainly has it's discomforts and low moments, I won't sugarcoat that, but nothing matches this. I know in my heart I'm free, freer than those squares. I might not have healthcare or luxuries, life is hard sometimes, but I grow from it, and I wouldn't have it any other way. Living to my true ideals and morals. not comprimising my beliefs for the state, not supporting what I don't believe in.


----------

